# hackberry bow



## bam_bam (May 1, 2008)

I made this bow and gonna give it to a friends son for his birthday this weekend thought i would share it. Its made of hackberry


----------



## rapid fire (May 1, 2008)

Nice.  Don't lay that one down in the woods or it will be lost.


----------



## Nugefan (May 2, 2008)

wow Bam Bam you been shavin' some wood lately .....

another nice one ......

I just need to start sendin' my staves to you so you can finish em fer me .......


----------



## bam_bam (May 2, 2008)

Nugefan said:


> wow Bam Bam you been shavin' some wood lately .....
> 
> another nice one ......
> 
> I just need to start sendin' my staves to you so you can finish em fer me .......



Shure thing nuge if ya dont mind me taking forever to finish something,I just finished the bow yesterday, but i been working on it for about a year now off and on. I shaped it then would put it down for thre3 or so months go back and work on the tiller for a day or so, put it up for another 2 or 3 months .....you get the point. This was kinda my experiment bow b/c i done a few things i had never done before such as the horn nocks, dying the wood and fading colors. Thanks for the comments guys now it off to start another project of some sort. I had thought about working on one and bringing to WAR next year, it may make some good loot


----------



## Nicodemus (May 2, 2008)

Mighty nice bow, Bam Bam. I like that one!


----------



## dutchman (May 2, 2008)

Good looking bow, bam bam. If you brought one like that to the WAR '09, you'd wind up with a good pile of loot I'll bet!


----------



## Al33 (May 3, 2008)

Way to go Chris!! I know the owner is gonna be proud of it. Great job!


----------



## bam_bam (May 4, 2008)

Al33 said:


> Way to go Chris!! I know the owner is gonna be proud of it. Great job!



Thanks Al, i hope so.


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (May 7, 2008)

Sweet looking bow Chris. Great work. Just hope I have me a shop and then I am going to start some wood working. I love working with sand paper and different stains. Tim


----------



## schleylures (May 7, 2008)

ooooo uou giving it to my son for graduation......huh


----------



## bam_bam (May 7, 2008)

Shure if he's graduating in 2010...thats about how long it will take my sorry butt to finishing anotherone....


----------



## Queegua (May 9, 2008)

Nice bow Bam Bam, I got a few of them hackberry trees around that need pruning...and all i'll charge ya for the wood is one of them purdy bows 

Seriously, Great job!


----------

